
Cartoon off between New Yorker cartoonist and Randall Munroe (amusing) - helveticaman
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/cartoonlounge/2008/10/cartoonoff-xkcd.html
======
iamdave
I keep mousing over the Munroe comics but there is no alt text! Halp!

------
ralphc
Farley wins the Internet as envisioned by the elderly, Randall wins String
Theory and 1999, and it's a tie on your favorite animal eating your favorite
food. It's Randall by a nose.

